# about the Nismo Spoiler



## Spec V 2 fast (Jul 26, 2005)

I was wondering how could i get my hands on that Nismo spoiler. Not the U.S nismo spoiler version, I believe its from Japan it looks a lot more edgy there is one B15 pic on the net its red and it has this crazy tight looking spoiler on the back. I've heard that that's a japanese nismo version of the spoiler. either way if anyones seen it or has it, let me know how to get my hands on it.

thanks for the info.


----------



## Sp3k-kid (Oct 21, 2005)

Do you have any pics or a name of the wing so we know what to look for.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

http://www.leeparts.com/ser.html

That's about the only NISMO rear wing I found, and I dont see anything like you mentioned in our NISMO ordering book.....


A pic like the one you mentioned would help alot.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^ why do sites like that only carry one trim line of our car.. I freaking hate that crap. So many sites are like that. 

Sorry for the rob. I'm off my soap box. Thanx.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

There isn't a specV in japan so are you sure its made for your car?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Sentrixx said:


> ^^^ why do sites like that only carry one trim line of our car.. I freaking hate that crap. So many sites are like that.
> 
> Sorry for the rob. I'm off my soap box. Thanx.



Uhm, not to steal away your soapbox time, but, it's a company that deals with only Nissan parts. Why would they carry Erebuni or SKZ stuff?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> Uhm, not to steal away your soapbox time, but, it's a company that deals with only Nissan parts. Why would they carry Erebuni or SKZ stuff?


well, you didnt understand him, by trim he meant the trim level of the cars, not all b15s are se-r spec vs


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Dustin said:


> well, you didnt understand him, by trim he meant the trim level of the cars, not all b15s are se-r spec vs


grassy-ass :thumbup: 

atleast SOMEONE knows what i ment.


----------



## Spec V 2 fast (Jul 26, 2005)

*here is a link to the spoiler*

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/12/web/192000-192999/192061_42.jpg

its the wing this car has

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/12/web/192000-192999/192061_42.jpg


----------



## Sp3k-kid (Oct 21, 2005)

I don't think that that is a NISMO wing, but i could be wrong.
Thats from an NPM article right, they should tell you what it is


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Sp3k-kid said:


> I don't think that that is a NISMO wing, but i could be wrong.



I doubt that you are wrong. That probably isn't nismo at all. And there are 100,000,000 wings that look just like that.


----------

